# germinating my DieselRyder!!!



## bigpoppafb (Mar 11, 2010)

ive had some dr seeds i ordered a while back, and i am gettin ready to try them! any input, info or anything u have will b appreciated! thanks and happy growin'


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 11, 2010)

autos are fun plants. havent heard anything about dieselryder but im sure its gonna be good smoke. and we have plenty of auto growers with LOTS of info and experience with em, so if you have any questions, ask away.


----------



## bigpoppafb (Mar 12, 2010)

i will have pics and i will let u know how good the soke is! thanks for ur interest


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 12, 2010)

I just poopped 2 DR last week for the very first time...  theres a couple pics in the AUTOs only journal below...


----------



## leastofthese (Mar 12, 2010)

bigpoppafb said:
			
		

> ive had some dr seeds i ordered a while back, and i am gettin ready to try them! any input, info or anything u have will b appreciated! thanks and happy growin'


 
I followed this guys suggestion and it has given me 99% so far the last one ought to pop through today, planted sunday afternoon! Like the guy says you dont have to handle them after they pop through they are already in their grow containers. I had trouble in the past myself using different ways this sounded good and is all you need extra are a few water bottles! I have 4- white dwarf, 2- Rissian rocket fuel, and 2- fem short stuff mystery kush it is my las vegas 3 strain auto grow!

here is hoping for your success!!

least


----------



## bigpoppafb (Mar 13, 2010)

i got one DR reg popped, and the fem. looks like they gettin ready to I am also germing some BB+NL i will put some pics on here when they pop thru dirt! Do i need to go to a different room and start a new post?


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't wait.


----------



## bigpoppafb (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool! I have 2 Diesel Ryder fem and 2 reg. and about 12 BB+NL here is a pic of my ghetto setup i germed the seeds, and i gotem under some fluros Wish me luck! any info is appreciated Thanks.... well the pics wont load maybe later


----------

